# Overnight Floater Tuesday 9/30 Freeport Muni



## airkeith (Jan 9, 2011)

If weather holds, I have room on my floater trip Tuesday night. Will deep drop for Tile and Grouper on return trip. Must travel light, two rods, I have all the heavy trolling gear. 36' contender with trip f250's. No drunks, drugs, or firearms - regardless if you have a CHL. A couple beers is fine.... Leaving Freeport municipal marina at 12:00 noon Tuesday and return 24hrs later, Wednesday. Experience a must, we evenly split catch, fish cleaning skills always a plus!


----------



## funpig (Jan 8, 2013)

Message sent


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*I'm off, ready to go*

Any room left? Estimated cost? I meet all the requirements.


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Overnight trip*

Also, I live in Houston, we could travel together if ya want. Don't mind splitting gas cost of drive.


----------



## airkeith (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the PM's.
Due to work demands, will have watch for the next weather window.
Look for an email from me in the future, when space allows.

Trying to answer some of the questions, here...
I usually travel with small numbers on overnight trips.
Ideally 3, and me. 4 and me works too.
Boat can handle 6 or 7 - no problem... That's fine for day trips.

I do a lot of daytime runs, so if you're into those let me know.
100 +/- miles, Tiles, Grouper, Dorado, fish the Shrimp Boats in deep water. etc...

Always out of Freeport Municipal Marina.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

airkeith said:


> Thanks for all the PM's.
> Due to work demands, will have watch for the next weather window.
> Look for an email from me in the future, when space allows.
> 
> ...


My wife and I are new to offshore but are eager to learn. We each have a couple rods and can split whatever is needed. We both have fished inshore since we were kids, but very little offshore. We are loads of fun and have days off during the week and every other weekend. If you ever need 2 and are willing to split with us, let me know!!!

James
7134168368
[email protected]


----------



## copietex (Aug 28, 2014)

*fishing trip*

call me 9362150182


----------

